# Kent Guitars Info Help



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey. I’m interested in a lefty ‘68 Kent 12 string electric, semi hollow I think. The Kijiji ad says Japanese made. 

I’m curious about the history, quality, approximate value (without a case) of a guitar like this. I’ve listened to clips but beyond that I know nothing. Any info about the quality of he brand in general is appreciated. The actual guitar shows very well in the pictures (which I will try to upload later). I’m pretty confident I can spot any serious issues but as I said I’m ignorant of the general public opinion of the brand (in this particular era). 

My thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

My older brother bought a Kent acoustic, new in about 1970. He still has it, and it's the only acoustic he's ever owned. It sounds great, and he's never had a problem with it. it doesn't even need a neck re-set, which is amazing.
My $0.02


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

IIRC, Kent were often available in department stores in the 60's. They were not expensive and were not held in high regard. Good Luck!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I had one briefly when I was a kid. 335 type. My parents bought it for me at Eaton’s I think. I couldn’t get used to the large body and the action was high as a cheese slicer. We traded it in on a Japanese solid body Strat type that was more manageable for 10 year old me.

Bowie used to play a Kent


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

My first acoustic was a Kent, I’m not familiar with the models but pretty sure it wasn’t MIJ, mine was maybe $80?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Analogman said:


> My first acoustic was a Kent, I’m not familiar with the models but pretty sure it wasn’t MIJ, mine was maybe $80?


I think Hagstrom made Kent guitars.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My first electric was a Kent Videocaster, like this.








It was an okay guitar. Mahogany body, pickups no worse than any gold foil of the era. Don't recall any neck problems, but the bridges were general subpar, like many of its comparators.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I asked my brother. he paid $200 for his Kent in 1971. That's not a POS guitar.

He says Kent made guitars of high & low quality. probably different builders in japan. He says he has never found another acoustic guitar he would trade his Kent for.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

....absorbing.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

First off, let's not assign these the label of "vintage". One generally reserves that for something produced during some specific era when production methods and materials yielded some special which has been hard to replicate. Kents are just "old". That's not to say one couldn't or shouldn't hold some special attachment to weirdo instruments made during the '60s or early '70s, that were simply very different or more baroque than their more expensive contemporaries. But they should not command high prices except for retired lawyers and dentists who want the guitar they played in their teenage band and are prepared to pay a king's ransom for it. Unless the vendor has sunk money into it to either restore or improve it (e.g., got the neck PLEKed and had Lindy Fralin rewind the pickups), more than $200 is really pushing it, IMHO.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

JBFairthorne said:


> Hey. I’m interested in a lefty ‘68 Kent 12 string electric, semi hollow I think. The Kijiji ad says Japanese made.
> 
> I’m curious about the history, quality, approximate value (without a case) of a guitar like this. I’ve listened to clips but beyond that I know nothing. Any info about the quality of he brand in general is appreciated. The actual guitar shows very well in the pictures (which I will try to upload later). I’m pretty confident I can spot any serious issues but as I said I’m ignorant of the general public opinion of the brand (in this particular era).
> 
> My thanks in advance for your input.



If the model you're looking at has the triple binding then it's a Kent Model 821 which were very good guitars as were all of the Series 700 & 800 models very good instruments but it was never revealed which company in Japan manufactured them. Most collectors feel that it was Kawai or Hayashi Gakki, which may be true but there's never been hard proof to support that. Here's a link to the Kent infopage containing lots of information on the various Series and manufacturers who made them in case you're not aware of it. Be sure to click on the "Geeky Stuff" icon at the bottom of the page. 



Kent Guitars



I own a Model 743 (pic below) and I have no issue using it instead of my Precision or Jazz basses. Personally, I'd love to own a Model 821, good luck in your hunt. 










TD


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Back in the late 60’s my brother had a Kent bass exactly like this one. He has passed on. I asked him what happened to it before he passed. He said he had no idea. We were both in a befuddled state for most of the 70’s. I’m thinking it was probably involved in a trade for herb or some other mind altering substance. It looks like it must have been a decent bass going by Reverb.









Kent 822 60's Blonde | Reverb


Great condition for a 50+ year old bass. Fully gone thru, cleaned and tested. New strings, fretboard cleaned and oiled, frets cleaned. Low action with a good intonation. Original hard shell case is included. The case is in rough shape, but all the latches and hinges work. Please look closely at a...




reverb.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Thornton Davis said:


> which company in Japan manufactured them


Could be one of these;
Guyatone, Kawai Teisco, Fujigen Gakki.
Japanese Manufacturers of Made in Japan Badged Electric Guitars From 1960 to 1980


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I think it’s an 820 12 string.

Anyone have any idea of value? I’m just assuming he wants 10-20 percent too much.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Most Kents were MIJ by Guyatone for a company in New York. Some early ones were made in either Sweden or Checkoslavakia and sold by Hagstrom. I had a couple

















Some might call this vintage and some might not. Value wise IIRC I paid around $30 for the Polaris II and around $130 or so for the thin line. Here's an ad for one of their 12 strings.








Vintage Kent 834 12-string Guitar | Reverb UK


Selling a beautiful 12-string vintage guitar. A violin-shaped body with a cutaway, a classic sound. In a very good shape and recently refurbished to fix a non-structural crack in the headstock.




reverb.com




If it's a Hagstrom Kent like this one it will be worth more. 








c.1964 Hagstrom Kent PB-24-G / Hagstrom I, Red Front & Back, Cool & Clean! | Reverb Canada


c. 1964 Hagstrom Kent PB-24-G / Hagstrom IRed acrylic top, made in Sweden, in excellent overall condition. Features include two non-adjustable single coil pickups in a molded plastic "pickguard," on/off switches for each pickup, tone, and a mute switch that deadens the tone somewhat. It is constr...




reverb.com




If it's a mid 60's Kent like mine were you'd best judge it on it's own merit and not on general public opinion. It could be just the guitar you're looking for.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

I saw the guitar that your interested in. It's for sale in my home town. This person is asking 950 for it. I wouldnt go any higher than 500 myself.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> I think it’s an 820 12 string.
> 
> Anyone have any idea of value? I’m just assuming he wants 10-20 percent too much.


Here's one. Not too sure if the price is too much or not.








Kent Model 820 12 String 1968 Red | Reverb Canada


Super cool vintage original 1960s Kent Model 820 12 String Electric in rare Red finish! Plays and sounds killer! With original soft case, too.




reverb.com




and for the hell of it here's a vid.




If it's the Port Hope one, that price might be okay, depending on how you feel about it and how the guitar feels in your hands. You gotta remember you're usually going to pay more for something left handed.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Can’t see the video. I can now


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments. I’ve made an offer and it’s been accepted pending an inspection.

Please continue. I’m still interested in any facts or opinions.


----------

